# Cronel - Marlboro... Any Details Welcome.



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

Have this watch that I know nothing about :blink: :blink: It says Swiss Made, Cronel 17 Jewels, I apologise in advance if it's a complete embarrassment to the swiss made brigade. I also own an SMP so not meaning to offend.

I have tried to goggle this without any success. I'm also curious about the Marlboro connection...

Any information would be greatfully received, especially if its worth something :bb: :bb: :bb:

Thanks in advance  

Forgot to mention is runs perfectly fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Its probably a "freebie" publicity item, supplied to tobbaconists etc.

It looks a cut above the usual plastic freebie items though.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

catflem said:


> Its probably a "freebie" publicity item, supplied to tobbaconists etc.
> 
> It looks a cut above the usual plastic freebie items though.


Thanks catflem ..... I was hoping it was worth a clean fortune :blink: :blink:

Ok then, I'll swap it for an SMP or a Daytona, if you push me had enough I'll trade for a Patek :bb: :bb:  

Any other information will be greatfully received.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

catflem said:


> Its probably a "freebie" publicity item, supplied to tobbaconists etc.
> 
> It looks a cut above the usual plastic freebie items though.


Certainly looks like a publicity watch ,nice colour. Might be worth more in the future when smoking is banned completetly :lol:


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheers guys 

Does anyone know of the Cronel Brand :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Cronel as well. Works fine. stying seems 60/70. No corporate marking.

Found very little history of the watch, except that they were involved in some sort of litigation , which resulted in a landmark judgement. If I can locate the judgement, we can find some history of the company

Ujjwal


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

The other information I could glean in a watch forum is that some one's grandfather had a Cronel - 25j ( a US guy). So that would mean its likely a US brand in early last century ( 20s / 30s ?) And since he hasid hif GF wore it regularly and gave it to him and he still has it ( for memory's sake, I suppose); it must have been a regular brand

I would suspect its one of those watches which got made in Switzerland and then sold in US. Just as Bulova and Wittnaeur managed their ops.

I have noticed quite a few of them with Marlboro branding being sold in various places. And they were all steel casing/ well built. It might be that Marlboro gave these out to dealers and or for special promotions.

Since Marlboro would have chosen a brand that ought to have a macho connection, I wonder if there is some texan connection to the watch

Much of the above is speculation...but then so is much of history as we know it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

There are some odds & sods of info available if you do a google search, including a different version of a cornel marlboro watch for sale in NZ. The seller mentions that it was given to a marlboro employee in the UK 25 years ago.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's my marlboro watch, a modern day cheapie quartz, cost me Â£3 from the carboot sale a few years ago...

red racing



















i have a cronel watch somewhere, it's a cheapie mechanical manual wind which has a 17 jewel EB movement inside 

john


----------

